# Newest Cruze Build



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That's the truth about Facebook or so I've heard. I'm not BNR tuned but I know a used Autocal is worthless for calibration flashing unless the tuner makes a calibration for your particular vehicle. You probably could use it as a scantool and data logging though.


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

JLL said:


> That's the truth about Facebook or so I've heard. I'm not BNR tuned but I know a used Autocal is worthless for calibration flashing unless the tuner makes a calibration for your particular vehicle. You probably could use it as a scantool and data logging though.


Kinda was what I figured. I’ve got a good OBD scanner so I would be basically throwing 50.00 out the window. Probably going with BNR as their support was super quick in replying back to me with questions I had. I just want to get rid of throttle lag and get shift points adjusted to mods already on car. Thanks for reply👍


----------

